# Localization clip placement



## JDM1228 (Sep 3, 2008)

Any ideas on coding an ultrasound guided placement of a gel mark ultra core clip for a breast nodule without a breast biopsy being performed? The only thing done was the placement of the clip for localization so I can't use CPT 19295. Would it be ok to use 19290?
Thanks!!


----------



## mmelcam (Sep 3, 2008)

I would use 19290


----------

